# Free Delivery to Northern Ireland



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Does any retailer on the forums do free or reduced delivery to Northern Ireland if you buy over a certain amount.


----------



## BRITEMAX (Dec 22, 2010)

I think you will struggle to find a retailer prepared to ship FREE to NI, unless they are based there?


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Its just i have £400 in my paypal account to spend on detailing stuff and didnt want to use £40 to £50 on delivery charges


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

I got a few things from rubbishboys a couple o weeks ago, free delivery! part of their summer special offers


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

in a few weeks time you will have no need to pay postage as there will be a detailing manufacturer and shop based in Northern Ireland supplying the best products available on the market.... What are you after??


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Ronnie I meant to ask Jonathan about that, are you opening a shop? What all manufacturers will you be stocking etc. Wheres it at and will there be a big open day ?


----------



## 1.8TS (Oct 13, 2009)

What is it you're after Billy?

Some shops in south deliver to the 32 counties for the same price.


----------



## Burt25 (Dec 4, 2008)

Billy,

I usually buy from Shinearama who do free postage to NI when you spend over £50


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

1.8TS said:


> What is it you're after Billy?
> 
> Some shops in south deliver to the 32 counties for the same price.


Thanks mate but i have this money to spend but what i have looked at so far is only around £120. i do want a bucket dolly becuse of my old back and some iron x.
its always the same way when you dont have money theres loads of stuff and when you do theres nothing you need


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Burt25 said:


> Billy,
> 
> I usually buy from Shinearama who do free postage to NI when you spend over £50


You sure? I just made an order of 63 and the postage is coming up as £5 which is actually not bad compared to others!


----------



## Burt25 (Dec 4, 2008)

Adrian Convery said:


> You sure? I just made an order of 63 and the postage is coming up as £5 which is actually not bad compared to others!


They did last time I ordered, but may have changed now - £5 still not bad though ;-)


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

Ronnie said:


> in a few weeks time you will have no need to pay postage as there will be a detailing manufacturer and shop based in Northern Ireland supplying the best products available on the market.... What are you after??


I am based in this part of the world and there are a few such manufacturers about. Most of them are more commercial in scale but Elite Car Care would probably be right up the OP' street - they are based in Lisburn. Richard is the guy to talk to.


----------



## hender1 (Mar 2, 2010)

http://www.performancemotorcare.com/

They do free delivery to all the Uk, have used them before and they have a great service and free delivery ya cant beat it with a big slick.


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

should try i4detailing


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

You still doing the VP stuff Billy?


----------

